

A REST Interface for Gmail Attachments, Written in Node.js - BenjaminCoe
https://github.com/attachmentsme/dimap

======
BenjaminCoe
I wrote this during a hack day at Attachments.me, to get a feel for how long
it would take to proxy files directly from IMAP over an HTTP connection -- the
verdict? a little bit on the slow side, but I could see this approach working
for some of our use-cases.

